# Coach perfume



## coachkitten (Mar 6, 2007)

I know that the new Coach perfume came out today in Coach stores.  Has anyone smelled this yet?  I am interested if it will have a "leather" type smell or what.  Let me know if anyone has tried it!  TIA!


----------



## juli (Mar 6, 2007)

I am curious as well! I just checked an email from Coach regarding their new perfume line.


----------



## ximperfect_onex (Mar 15, 2007)

I saw the display but I was in a hurry so I didn't get a chance to check it out. It looks awesome though, I had no idea they were releasing it so I was slightly confused at first haha.


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 15, 2007)

I really really wanna smell this fragrance...but the nearest Coach store is about 5 hours from here...bummer!


----------



## poddygirl (Mar 15, 2007)

I got a deluxe sample of this in the mail from Coach (I obviously spend *way* too much at that store!). It is a very clean, fresh scent, perfect for spring/summer. White flower-y without being overpowering if you know what I mean.


----------



## jerseygirl005 (Mar 26, 2007)

i got this cute little bracelet with the scent on it when i went yesterday (ill edit with a pic). i really like the scent and as soon as i get some $$ i'm buying it.


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 26, 2007)

oh my god!!! I bought a sample on ebay, and it's not for me it!!! I sprayed it once, not even a full spray. If someone wants to buy the sample from me, feel free to PM me!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 26, 2007)

i just bought this on saturday! it's delish! it's nice for spring/summer! it's light and fresh tho it DOES smell like something i already have but i just can't put my finger on it right now!


----------



## SELFstyled (Mar 26, 2007)

I rec'd a sample of this & didn't care for it at all.  I'm not into Coach at all so maybe I'm just biased lol.


----------



## liv (Mar 28, 2007)

I bet this will  turn into this summer's D&G Light Blue.  

I haven't had the chance to stop by Coach to smell this yet.  I'm not a huge fan of Coach bags though, so it doesn't really lure me in with the packaging, although it is pretty.


----------



## mistella (Mar 31, 2007)

I just bought this the other day! But I think I bought it because of the bottle.. it smells good but it's pretty average.


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 5, 2007)

i got a whiff of the new scent when i was at the Coach in Mohegan, and I really like it. Its very light and fresh. kinda floral-y but its not too much. im thinking of getting it.


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

I love this one....and I have to admit, the bottle is gorgeous!


----------

